# Poulan Pro Chainsaw priming question



## TapOut64 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not at all an engine guy so bear with me. I have a Poulan Pro 220 that I bought a few years ago to cut up a tree that a hurricane had knocked down. Anyways, it's been 2-3 years since I've used it and it will not start. After pushing the primer bulb a few times it stays stuck in. I took it apart and found that when I disconnect the fuel hose to the carb the primer bulb no longer sticks but no fuel is coming through the fuel hose. Inside my fuel tank is this contraption.










I'm guessing that somehow someway fuel goes through this contraption? Is this my problem? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

That contraption is your fuel filter. Make sure it is not plugged or gummed up. It needs to be able to have the fuel drawn through it. After setting for a few years it is probable that the fuel lines have deteriorated as well as diaphrams in the carb.....a possible rebuild of the carb may be necessary but I would check the filter and lines first. I'm sure some of the "real" techs will be helping you as well. Good luck.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The problem most likely is in your carburetor. You may have a stuck inlet metering needle and or a plugged up filter screen in the carburetor. If it was stored with fuel in the carburetor, it may be gummed up and in need of cleaning and a possible kit as previously stated. The reason the primer bulb sticks down is because fuel is not being drawn through the carburetor so the vacuum from the bulb will not release unless the fuel can flow from the filter (contraption) up the hose through the carburetor and into the primer.


----------



## TapOut64 (Oct 7, 2009)

With the hose disconnected from the carb shouldn't I see fuel come squirting out of it everytime I prime the bulb? (it doesn't)


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

that looks like a poulan fuel filter 530095646


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

TapOut64 said:


> With the hose disconnected from the carb shouldn't I see fuel come squirting out of it everytime I prime the bulb? (it doesn't)


No, you won't see fuel pushing out of the primer, unless fuel can be drawn through the carburetor.

The path fuel takes when you operate the primer is as follows. Fuel is drawn up through the filter and into the carburetor, it's then drawn out of the carburetor and into the primer bulb where it's pushed back into the fuel tank. If there is an obstruction anywhere between the primer and the fuel filter the primer bulb will stick down once depressed.


----------



## TapOut64 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. Learn something new every day.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Does it have a Walbro diaphragm carburetor? 

The reason I ask is I have become fascinated with my newly acquired knowledge.

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/ServiceManual.pdf


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

rick-l said:


> Does it have a Walbro diaphragm carburetor?
> 
> The reason I ask is I have become fascinated with my newly acquired knowledge.
> 
> http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/ServiceManual.pdf


Most likely your saw has a Walbro carburetor. The carburetor should be stamped with a brand and model number, even if it's a Zama or Tillotson the info should be found on the carburetor (only exception may be if it's a Chinese carburetor, in which case it may not have any identification on it)


----------

